# boots for Jones Hovercraft



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

DC Horgmo, Salomon Malamute, Ride Insano, K2 Thraxis, Deeluxe Vicious, Burton Driver X


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> DC Horgmo, Salomon Malamute, Ride Insano, K2 Thraxis, Deeluxe Vicious, Burton Driver X


thanks really a lot, gave a look, and to be honest i am not a big fan of Boa lacing, therefore of the list above it seems the Salomon is the one i should try. 
how do they compare with the northwave decade?
to be honest, i never tried the boa, but scared of breaking risk over the longer term. In 10 y my Northwave double lacing never gave me any issue


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Smaller footprint (less drag), bit easier to break in, lil narrower and stiffer, but you can adjust the tongue more than on Decade.


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

thanks a lot
would you suggest to choose a boot that has Vibram sole? and/or crampon facility? as i am planning to start freeriding (snowshoes/splitboarding) next year I also saw the Northwave Domain CR.

at the moment I'd be torn between Salomon Malamute and Burton Driver X, but the Burton's boa scares me a bit.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

The boot I'd recommend is the one that fits your individual foot the best. 

Seriously, this is the only advice you should take when it comes to boots. 

There are too many variables to the human foot to buy a boot just because it's great for someone else. 

It's your most important piece of gear.


Go to a shop and try on every single brand they have and go with the one that fits YOU the best...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

You need rubber soles, both the Malamute and Driver has that, Driver doesnt have boa either. Dont bother with heelstuff for crampons unless you are really climbing, crampons with just straps works fine too. Both those boots are stiffer than the decade, same league as the Domain, maybe you dont really want all that stiff, but thats up to you.


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

thanks a lot
how these two differ, Malamute and Driver? which is less bulky, lighter?
is there one better than the other? 
is there any difference in quality between a brand that does it all (boards, clothing, boots, binding) and a brand that historically has been focusing just on one product?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Both boots have been made since the stoneage and have a good reputation, so they are pretty safe. Malamute a little less bulky, and less mountaineering. Driver has a new toecap that is better for kicking steps, but colder and less roomy compared to older versions. Would say they are about the same in weight.

You have to try which is the best for you.

For the last question, I'd say experience in making a product counts more than variety. Boots, clothing, boards and bindings aren't made in the same place. That doesn't narrow it down for you though.


----------

